# Transducer mount with duct seal?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

This video looks easy enough and the electrical duct seal putty is affordable at approximately $5. All you have to do is make a small moat/dam for the transducer to set inside of while the 1/8" of water disperses any interfering air bubbles.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEZ9_C1iKP0&feature=related

I have also heard of a simular mount using silicone adhesive. Using a tube of silicone, squeeze a pile/lump of silicone on the floor of the kayak where you intend to mount the transducer and press the transducer into it and allow it to set up. Supposedly, since there are no air bubbles trapped between the transducer and the silicone, the transducer will read straight through the floor/hull of the kayak.

I know a guy that uses a simular method of this for ice fishing. As long as there's clear ice, all he does is squirt some water on top of the ice, set the transducer in the water that's on top of the ice and it will read straight through the ice. He says this keeps him from drilling a lot of holes, until he can find a spot that has fish. 

Has anyone heard of or used this method for mounting a transducer?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Never heard of it, but it looks like a real good idea!
I always used 5 min epoxy, but if the hull flexes it pops.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I mounted my transducer inside on the floor of my kayak, just behind the floatation block that's in the nose. I used a 2" chunk of the Duct Seal, pressed it down on the floor/keel and then pressed the transducer into it. I pressed the edges of the Duct Seal up to and around the sides of the transducer, to that it's contained by the Duct Seal.

After installing it, I took the kayak, went fishing at Bresler Reservoir and it works great. The water temperature is off, but after I was on the water for a 1/2 hour or so it was accurate. I transport my kayak upside down and on top of my CR-V and so far, it has remained in place.


















Here's the catch for this evening. A 13" smallmouth, 21" & 23" channel cats.


















Bowhunter57


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

I just bought the humming bird kayak install kit. Works like a charm. Nice catch by the way.


----------

